# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Ból kolan

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
od ok. 7 lat boli mnie kolano (od 16 roku życia). Byłam u kilku ortopedów, ale nie została postawiona żadna diagnoza. Z prześwietleń nic nie wynikało, a dodatkowych badań nie miałam wykonywanych.
Ból początkowo pojawiał się tylko w prawym kolanie od zewnętrznej strony, można to porównać do wkręcanej śruby. Od 3 miesięcy pobolewa lewe kolano, ale od 2 tygodni tylko się pogarsza. Nie miałam żadnego urazu. Objawy nasilają się po dłuższym chodzeniu, wchodzeniu po schodach czy długim siedzeniu przy biurku. Nie ma opuchlizny, nie zbiera się woda. Nie pomagają żadne maści, ani okłady. Tylko opaska elastyczna sprawia, że boli mniej.
1,5 roku temu prawe kolano zablokowało się. Nie dało się ani zgiąć, ani wyprostować, wtedy pomógł stabilizator. 
Czy może ktoś wie co to może być?

----------


## Olgaviaf

Czy robiliscie USG bioder, ew. RTG? nie kolan tylko bioder? Mam nadzieję, że wszystko jest ok. ale niektóre choroby powodują ból promieniujący do kolana ja tak miałam.
A na pocieszenie dodam, że jakis czas temu Mieszko też skarżył sie na ból kolana, przebadaliśmy go dokąłdnie, nic nie wyszła i ból sam przeszedł. Przesyłam ciepłe mysli 



----------

